# John Deere 2000 Series Lawn Mowers



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone have any experiences with a John Deere 2520? Likes/ Dislikes/ Common issues?

I know someone who is looking to sell one and I just don't know much about the newer Deeres. It is a lawn mower 2520 not a chore tractor 2520.

It is a one owner 2012 with 350 hours. Has a 200cx loader and a drive over 62" deck. He wants $11K. Seems like a pretty fair deal.

I would be buying it for my dad so he has a little loader tractor for chores. He currently has a 4100 lawn mower so if he won't part with that (which is the likely case) at least I can pull the loader off the this unit and put it on is 4100, and re sell the 2520.

The other question that I had is it seems to be a 3 cylinder Yanmar which is the same thing that is in his 4100. 4100 is 19hp and this is 25 or 27? Do the just de-tune the same motor for all the same mowers or is there a displacement difference?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If he’s using it as a glorified lawn mower...price a new 1025 before you buy a used 2 series. Deere seems to enjoy pricing these tractors cheap for market share purposes. 

The 1 series tractors have the auto connect option, are a little smaller so easier to get around, and new vs 7-8 years old should be worth something...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just buy dad a Ventrac with copious amounts of attachments...It will keep him Bizzie fiddling with that...I understand it’s not a John Deere...But sometimes John Deere is not the best option...The Green Koolaide is tough to put down sometimes


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If he's using it as a glorified lawn mower...price a new 1025 before you buy a used 2 series. Deere seems to enjoy pricing these tractors cheap for market share purposes.
> 
> The 1 series tractors have the auto connect option, are a little smaller so easier to get around, and new vs 7-8 years old should be worth something...


I only want the loader.... He has no need for a brand new lawn mower.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Just buy dad a Ventrac with copious amounts of attachments...It will keep him Bizzie fiddling with that...I understand it's not a John Deere...But sometimes John Deere is not the best option...The Green Koolaide is tough to put down sometimes


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I only want the loader.... He has no need for a brand new lawn mower.


Oops, missed that. Sorry.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Can you not get a new loader cheaper thru the dealer, than having to split and sell off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Being a Deere, the loader probably won't work on the newer tractor...just so you have to buy a new one.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Can you not get a new loader cheaper thru the dealer


I can, soon to be your local Toro dealers...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Anyone have any experiences with a John Deere 2520? Likes/ Dislikes/ Common issues?
> 
> I know someone who is looking to sell one and I just don't know much about the newer Deeres. It is a lawn mower 2520 not a chore tractor 2520.
> 
> ...


I know little about the JD compact tractors but, I have been looking up specs when I see one for a reasonable price, because I'm considering buying one. 
BTW, that's a good price by comparison.
Here's what I found:
The 2520 is narrower than his 4100.
Another thing is the total pump flow of the 2520. Is double that of his 4100. 
Not sure if this matters to you. 
I have more questions than answers on this matter. Lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I know little about the JD compact tractors but, I have been looking up specs when I see one for a reasonable price, because I'm considering buying one.
> BTW, that's a good price by comparison.
> Here's what I found:
> The 2520 is narrower than his 4100.
> ...


Out with these questions then...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I've seen a few loaders for JD compact tractors for sale, if you wanna go that route.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I've seen a few loaders for JD compact tractors for sale, if you wanna go that route.


WHERE? 

I have looked everywhere and seldom see one, if I do, they sell for the same as a brand new one and I still have to buy the correct brackets for his mower.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> WHERE?
> 
> I have looked everywhere and seldom see one, if I do, they sell for the same as a brand new one and I still have to buy the correct brackets for his mower.


I'll post what I see later. 
Most probably need mounts to fit the tractor. 
I've seen them in the past for $1500 - $3000.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I'll post what I see later.
> Most probably need mounts to fit the tractor.
> I've seen them in the past for $1500 - $3000.


Thanks

Brand new one from Deere is $2900 with the correct brackets for a 4100


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

https://southbend.craigslist.org/grd/d/niles-john-deere-1025r-tractor-low/6840975780.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> https://southbend.craigslist.org/grd/d/niles-john-deere-1025r-tractor-low/6840975780.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well... I suppose.










So this machine has not even been started in the past year, I has not been moved in a few years. Three point would not drop, even when the bucket of the skid loader pushing down on the quick hitch as advised by a Deere mechanic.

Pulled the draft control speed valve all apart and found a cartridge that was stuck, cleaned and freed that up and the arms move properly now.

Anyone know if this a common issue from non use with these lawn mowers or do I have a bigger problem waiting in the wings?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Why was it stuck?

Corrosion?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Why was it stuck?
> 
> Corrosion?


Tough to tell for sure. There was a small bit of corrosion on the cartridge...

but with oil all over everything when it popped free and the arms dropped, pushed the oil out, and rust coated everything... who knows for sure?  :laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tires won't last long with the little one.

He'll probably turn into a drifting machine.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> Tough to tell for sure. There was a small bit of corrosion on the cartridge...
> but with oil all over everything when it popped free and the arms dropped, pushed the oil out, and rust coated everything... who knows for sure?  :laugh:


I have never owned a Deere, so I can't tell you whether it is a common problem with this series. However, it is not unusual for valves to corrode in position if there is water in the fluid. Without water, or other contamination, hydraulics in general are trouble free.

If the valve was in a place where water would naturally settle, so that you would get corrosion, you are probably fine.

If not, it would imply that you have more water in the hydraulic fluid that you need to get out through operation or changing it.

If your hydraulic fluid is relatively clean/fresh, you can try just draining a bit out of the reservoir into a clean cup to see if you have water after it has been sitting for a few days, then running it and all the functions to make sure that the fluid moves to the reservoir. If you do get water, repeat until you don't.

If it is not corrosion, there should be no particles big enough to clog a valve that can make it through an intact suction screen, in which case it would have to be internally generated (left over machining filings, pump starting to break down).


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Tires won't last long with the little one.
> 
> He'll probably turn into a drifting machine.


That is some funny crap there ain't it. It makes me laugh every time I see him drift that thing. :laugh:

All I can think is "you are your fathers son"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Tires won't last long with the little one.
> 
> He'll probably turn into a drifting machine.


For those of you that have no idea what Pat is talking about...






This is my 3 y/o on his power wheel tractor that received a "tune up" brought to you by the makers of Busch Light... :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have never owned a Deere, so I can't tell you whether it is a common problem with this series. However, it is not unusual for valves to corrode in position if there is water in the fluid. Without water, or other contamination, hydraulics in general are trouble free.
> 
> If the valve was in a place where water would naturally settle, so that you would get corrosion, you are probably fine.
> 
> ...


I will check those things. Thanks Thumbs Up


----------

